# Duplicator for Sears Lathe



## wooddog (Feb 15, 2009)

Last year we lost a woodworker in our area and his wife invited the Chesapeake Woodworkers to buy some of his tools. I was very fortunate to acquire the Sears 12" lathe model 113-228160 plus all his turning tools and cabinets of chucks and sharoening supplies. It has a tubular rail. There was a duplicator with the lathe that the lady said her son was interested in and it was not for sale.
I recently embarked on a project to make rolling pins for christmas presents and learned how difficult it is to repeat the dimentions on each one. I searched the Craftsman website and found only the newer type that fits on a flat rail. I have not seen any available on eBay or Craigs list.
When I looked in the drawers of the lathe cabinet I found some parts that appear to go with the duplicator. I called the lady and told her that if her son was going to use the unit he would need the parts i have and that if he wasn't going to use it I would like to buy the rest of it.
She says her son does not have a lathe and that she would talk to him. She does not know what the duplicator is and has invited me to come by to see if it is there.
Is anyone familiar with this lathe and duplicator and might have a picture or parts list so I can make sure I have it all? Also, is there anyone with a duplicator available for this lathe in case the parts have been lost?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Good Luck Jack. But I'm no help. When are you and Bill making the boxes. I'd like to invite myself.


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

I think that the part you're looking for is the model 113-249070 Copy Crafter.
It was used on older sears lathes with tuibular base.
check craig's list or ebay for availibility


----------



## Elksniffer (Feb 5, 2009)

Jack
I borrowed a friends Sears duplicator like you described. He hadn't used it in a long time and wasn't sure if he had all the parts and ordered a manual and parts list off some site I would guess in January or February on line. I can talk with him later today and see where he got it at. They sent the manual on a CD. His duplicator used a "sled" to support the cutter that had two handles something like a porter cable router and a pin that referenced off your pattern. The pattern could be another rolling pin or a piece of wood with the outline of your rolling pin. The pattern is supported by two plates attached to your lathes tube. It worked very well despite the simplicity of the duplicator. I made a couple sets of chair legs and rungs (11 turned pieces per chair). I basically used the duplicator's cutting tool to rough the shape out and then finished the shape with a skew to get a very smooth finish. The cutting tool supplied left a fairly rough finish on the wood I was working with. You might try google search for Sears copy cratfer manual or that site for old woodworking tools/manuals.
Let me know if you need more help. I could get the manual and make a copy and send to you also, I'll see my friend Sunday at church.
Jeff


----------



## wooddog (Feb 15, 2009)

Jeff;

If you could get a copy of the manual it wold be great. If not, just a parts list would do.

Thanks

Jack


----------



## Elksniffer (Feb 5, 2009)

Jack,
I'll get back with you on Monday.
Jeff


----------



## dustyal (Nov 19, 2008)

Jack,

Is this the manual w/parts list, on ebay?

http://compare.ebay.com/sears-craftsman-lathe-copy-crafter-manual-113-249070/like/270637581692


----------



## Montezuma45 (Oct 2, 2011)

Jack, I don't know if you found a manual or not. My machine is a 113.249070 and I found a manual for free at"

http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=1986


----------



## saucer (May 1, 2010)

Jack: I have the lathe, duplicator and the manuals. I have never used the duplicator but will some day. Email me if i can help.


----------



## krcivil (Apr 3, 2017)

I am just coming on to this board so I am going to reply even though this post is old. I do have a Craftsman Copy Crafter and a Sears lathe which I do not use any more. Everything is there including the manual. Let me know if you still need one.


----------



## theraraavis (Jul 5, 2017)

krcivil (and others) - I too have a Craftsman Copy Crafter and a Sears lathe. The Copy Crafter is missing the plate bed (part 70042). Anyone happen to know the dimensions of the plate bed?


----------

